# Came across interesting DIY for glass tops



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All
Came across this interesting idea on youtube and wanted to share. :thumb: The link is below:




What I like about this technique is that the glass slides open.  which I think is better than the rubber hinged ones that are sold in the stores.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also use DIY sliding glass tops on my fish room tanks and found the directions on plantedtank.net. I think that video was posted by a member there that found a video explanation was better than the written instructions posted.

When I made mine, I had the glass cut so that the glass panes had a 1 inch overlap to reduce evaporation or fish escapes. I also painted the white plastic 'rails' with black Krylon Fusion for Plastic spray paint so it would blend in with the black trim of the tanks.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I also use these, but did what Deeda did, overlap and painted, they are great. Mine don't have knobs at all but if you cut the glass just a little loose, you don't really need them. They only don't have knobs because I was too lazy to find some marbles to silicone on.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I used to have these sliders. Mine did not have rails, just an overlap so the top one would slide over the bottom one.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The usual method is to use E channel, which is used for thin sliding doors . I have not seen it recently, although I have looked for it.


----------

